# experimental recipe?



## noodles (Jan 30, 2007)

I was looking at all of the hash recipes and got to thinking. What could you all use for ingredients when mixing leaves or bud or whatever to make hash.  Wondering if you can do anything of a small amount of that runny tar resin that builds up in your pipe?

I am currently growing and waiting for the leaves to mature so I can try make some hash .  Have never tried it but am very interested in doing just that. Maybe someone can give me a simple recipe that would be detailed enough to make some.  

Thanks for reading hoping you can respond, later


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*So what ya wanna do is make something out of the resin? Man that stuff is nasty and taste like ****. Your best bet is toss the resin away and make some ISO hash with the trimmings of your plant. *


----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2007)

:bong1: Thanks for replying:bong1: 





Just bored the other night and have been reading all of the recipes.  I know there is hash recipes all over but could you or somegive give me a recipe for hash maybe using 1/2 oz. just want to experiment and try to make a small amount before making a bigger batch.


----------



## noodles (Jan 31, 2007)

I ahve becomed interested in the screen and ice mixture recipe maybe someone could give me a simple version of that and cheap supplies i could replace the bubble bags and so on with.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

noodles...search in the hash forum. Ldylunatic posted the screen sizes (silk screen) and I believe there are a cpl recipes/methods useing coffee filters, ect.
Too, on the "Growers Resource" page is a very good pictorial/tutorial for bubblehash.

resin, same as oil, will NEVER constitute "Hash". 
You can call it any name you care to, but it is not "hash"...


----------

